# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  الحج 2011 ... موضوع لتجارب العضوات مع أفضل الحملات .. للاستفادة

## pinky pearl

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

بنات أنا حبيت افتح هالموضوع 

لأن زي ما تعرفون الكل الحين يدور على حملات للحج 

ومابقي شي على التسجيل 

و طبعا كلنا نتمنى نكون من الحجاج هالسنة أن شاء الله 

عشان جيه قلت بفتح موضوع يضم تجارب البنات مع الحملات 

أتمنى بنات تكتبون لي التالي: 

اسم الحملة :

المنطقة: 

أي سنة حجيتي معاهم: 

كم السعر تقريبا للشخص: 


أتمنى التفاعل وأن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتكم 

ساعدونا لأننا نبى نحج بيسر و راحة 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## pinky pearl

بنات ساعدونا 

معقوووولة مافي أي حد سار الحج ؟؟؟

----------


## ام سلطان 2012

up 
up 
up

----------


## @مبدعه@

موضوع مفيد بارك الله فيج

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ربي يرزقنا الحج هذي السنه

وحده من اهلي جربت حملة أبناء السويدي وتقول ان خدماتهم لا يعلى عليها

وربيعتي جربت حملة الغصن وتمدحهم ^^

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يتقبل أختي 


**
*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

----------


## جوهرة111

اسم الحملة :الفجر

المنطقة:الشارجه

أي سنة حجيتي معاهم:انا 2007 اختي 2010

كم السعر تقريبا للشخص:الحج السريع 2007.14800 2010 ,17000 تقريبا
عادل البح راعي الحمله شخصيا يكون موجود وما يقصر الصراحه

----------


## ريم 8

للرفع....

----------


## pinky pearl

مشكورات

----------


## حــــلاوه

لا اله الا الله

----------


## هوى الروح

وين الحجيات ؟؟؟

----------


## pinky pearl

وينهم ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## pinky pearl

up................up

----------


## أم خلــودي

انا حجيت سنة 2005 بس من السعودية

----------


## قلبي خالي

رحت سنه 2004 حملة شروق كويتيه ما انصح فيها بشكل عام الحملات الكويتيه ما انصح بها متعبه مع ان السعر ارخص من تجربتي

حملة السري ممتازه بس الاكل مب لهناك بس الحمله ما بتحسين فيها باي تعب بالمره 

حملة بن سباع دبي لا يعلى عليه نفس المشكله الحملات الاماراتيه مشكلتها بس بالاكل وكل الخدمات تكون ممتازه عشان جيه نحن حملاتنا اغلى من دول الخليج

----------


## pinky pearl

مشكورة أختي عالمعلومات المفيدة 

جزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## مرغريتا

حملة الصادق من دبي

ما اذكر السعر بس اعتقد 16000 سنة 2004

الحمله لا يعلى عليها ما ناحية التنظيم و الارشاد الديني و الخدمات كلها .. حتى الاكل ممتاز ..

و هالسنة بكون وياهم بعد و السعر 20000

----------


## ديـوان الوفـا

بالعكس الاخت اللي اتكلمت عن الحملات الكويتيه 
انا اختي العام سارت هي وريلها وعموتها ام ريلها 
واااايد تمدح الحمله بصراحه من كل النواحي 
ووفروا لهم كل شي بصراحه والفرد بـ ٢٠٠٠٠ الف 
وخوي حب ايسر معاهم وويودي حرمته واختي بس ما حصل 
لانه الحمله اكتفت من عدد الحجاج

----------


## thariya

حملة حمود الرومي الكويتية
كانت العام2010 والشخص بحدود 12 الف وتم الحجز فالكويت,,لكن تذاكرنا من الامارات للكويت والعكس علينا
والحملة زينة من كل النواحي,,

----------


## اناناسة

*الاخت مرغريتا*


*انا السنة بالصيف كنت بالمطار و يلست عندي حرمة كبيرة بالسن و شامية*

*فتحت الكلام معاها و سوالف لانها كانت حبوبة* 

*و ماعرف ليش و كيف تكلمنا بالحج*

*و قالت هي سنة 2006 سايرة مع حملة الصادق*

*و شو ماشاءالله تمدحهم* 

*و الحين انتي تقولين*

----------


## ريد 2020

الله يسر علينا وعليكم 
ويرزقنا الحج هالــسنه ..


قولو آآآآآآآآآآآمين

ع فكرة الكل يمدح حملات الكويت .. خدمات ممتازه وتكلفة أقل
عن تجارب ناس ,, والله الموفق

----------


## قلب عيناوي

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة لي حجيت مع حملة البطين تابعة لإمارة أبوظبي
وكان عالسنة الماضية 2010
بمبلغ 25.500درهم للشخص الواحد
وبصراحة قمة في الروعة والراحة

----------


## مرمر زماني

انا حجيت السنة الماضية 2010 مع حملة النداء من الشارقة عن الشخص الواحد 18.500 الحج السريع
كانت الحملة جدا منظمة
تختار اوقات يكون الحرم مب مزدحم
صار بس التعب يوم رمية العقبة الكبرى مع الباصات بس اللي راحوا مشي ورموا بالعكس ماكان تعب عليهم
آخر يوم رمي الجمرات لما صب المطر
لكن ماشاء الله من ناحية التنظيم والاهتمام والفقرات والتجهيزات كانت ماشاءالله
ودي السنه اروح معاهم بعد
ادعولي بحجة ثانية ولجميع من لم تستطع الذهاب انها تروح والله يسهل اموركم اجمعين آمين

----------


## pinky pearl

مشكورات خواتي علي عرض تجاربكم

----------


## عـــــذبـــــه

انا حجيت العام 2010.. وكنا ملتحقين بحمله كويتيه اسمها حملة الدويسان وما قصرو معانا في كل شي من وصلنا المطار الين ما ردينا الدار.. ومتعاونين ويانا سواء كان من جهة الرياييل او جهة الحريم والنعم فيهم 
بس السنه بيسيرون ويا حمله ثانيه واسمها حملة المواسم ومع مشايخ الحمله الشيخ مشاري العفاسي واسعارهم 27الف ويقولون احسن عن الحمله الي سرناها العام

----------


## pinky pearl

مشكورة أختي عذبة 

جزاج الله الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## اليامي مريامي

يارب يسر لي زيارة بيت العتيق في العاجل القريب

----------


## الكندية

بنات حد منكن جرب حملة السبيل 
نحن والعائلة نوين نروح السنة الحج وقالوا حملة السبيل وايد اوكي هي حملة كويتية بس عندهم فروع في دبي والشارجه

حد منكن جربها الي جربتها تخبرني عنها.

----------


## TaRgEt

حملة ابن القيم 
أبوظبي مقابل الوحده مول 
شارع الدفاع 
سعر الحاج 28000

----------


## شموخيه

أنا ان شاءالله بروح السنه مع حمله الملتقى اول مره 

وسعرهم اوك 17000 الف للشخص 


بس منو جربها ابي تجربتكم 

ترا الحمله من راس الخيمه

----------


## صاحبة الذوق

الله يكتب الحج لكل المسلمين والمسلمات ان شاء الله 

انا حجيت العام مع حملة مندكار الكويتية ، كانت زينة ولله الحمد بس سعرهم غالي لاني كنت مع ريلي في غرفة مفردة 

وكان فيه بعض السلبيات ( يوم عرفة كنا مجموعة كبيرة والمكان وايد ضيق )بس ما ننكر انهم قدموا خدمات جيدة 

العام وايد تعبت وانا ادور على حملة ،، وبقول لج عن اللي استفدته 

من الامارات سمعت ان هالحملات ممتازه مثل :حملة الغصن + حملة ابناء السويدي + حملة الرواد 
اكيد بتسالين ليش ما حجزت عندهم ؟الجواب: لان اسعارهم غاليه ( يمكن تناسب غيري ) 

وبالنسبة للحملات الكويتية فهي جيدة بشكل عام .

الله يوفقج وتسيرين الحج ولا تنسيني بدعائج 

ولاي استفسار انا حاضره

----------


## pinky pearl

حملة ابن القيم اتصلت عليهم 24000 ألف هالسنة 

حملة البطين 29000 ألف هالسنة 

حملة الفجر 18500 ألف هالسنة

----------


## مرغريتا

> *الاخت مرغريتا*
> 
> 
> *انا السنة بالصيف كنت بالمطار و يلست عندي حرمة كبيرة بالسن و شامية*
> 
> *فتحت الكلام معاها و سوالف لانها كانت حبوبة* 
> 
> *و ماعرف ليش و كيف تكلمنا بالحج*
> 
> ...



و الحمدلله الحملة للحين محافظة على مستوى الخدمات و ترتقي بيه كل سنة

----------


## حرم زعابي

انا رحت الحج الحمدالله 2007 مع ابناء السويدي من راس الخيمه ماشاءالله حملتهم وايد اوكي وايد ارتحنا ماقصروووا ابدا في شي وكانت على15000 

وهالسنة 2011 امايه العوده وامايتي بيروحون بعد مع ابناء السويدي ويمدحونه مطار خاص هالسنة والحمله على29500

----------


## ~ME~

انا ان شاء الله السنة بحج ولأول مرة.. 
ويا حملة طبية للحج والعمرة.. 
19800 درهم.. من راس الخيمة

الله يكتب لجميع المسلمين تأدية مناسك الحج يا رب.. ويتقبل من الجميع صالح الأعمال..

----------


## مرغريتا

الله ييسر و يسهل لكم الحج ان شاء الله

و يرزق باقي المؤمنين و المؤمنات

----------


## هنوودة الحلووة

انا ان شاء الله بحج السنه مع حملة الكندري من الكويت وايد يمدحونهم السعر 28000 للشخص لان اخذنا غرفه مزدوجه لشخصين فقط انا وريلي الحج السريع

----------


## أمـ غيــــث

انا بحج ان شاء الله عهالسنة على حملة الراية الاماراتية والسعر 24000 للشخص والله يسهل عالجميع ياارب

----------


## pinky pearl

الله يوفقك بنات أجمعين

----------


## كيم كارداشيان

السنة بسير مع حملة الشهامة ان شاء الله 

هي اختار الاهل واعتقد بتكون زينة 

همي اادي فريضتي يارب يتقبل مني

----------


## ام راشد و نوف

السنه بسير الحج مع حملة الفجر بدبي ان شاءالله أتكون اوووكي والله يوفق الجميع لأداء فريضة الحج والله يتقبل منا ان شاءالله

----------


## أم غيثاني

حملة الدويسان الكويتيه
حجيت عام 2010 
المبلغ للفرد 24.500 درهم 

حمله ممتازة

----------


## عود معتق

الله ييسر و يسهل لكم الحج ان شاء الله

و يرزق باقي المؤمنين و المؤمنات

----------


## عطر 77

انا حجيت مرتين مع الحملة الذهبية في دبي ,, بصراحة ما عليها كلام , وكنا مرتاحين وياهم 
السنه عندهم الحج الشامل ب 30 , والحج السريع 26

----------


## Um Mahra_1

اسم الحملة :حملة البطين

المنطقة: أبوظبي

أي سنة حجيتي معاهم: 2010

كم السعر تقريبا للشخص: 25000

----------


## كيم كارداشيان

> السنة بسير مع حملة الشهامة ان شاء الله 
> 
> هي اختار الاهل واعتقد بتكون زينة 
> 
> همي اادي فريضتي يارب يتقبل مني


غيرنا راينا 

لأن بصراحة انصدمنا ان ماعندهم سكن في الحرم 


شكلنا بنحجز على الفجر

الله يسهل

----------


## ام هدويه

> الله ييسر و يسهل لكم الحج ان شاء الله
> 
> و يرزق باقي المؤمنين و المؤمنات


امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## قصايدي

سنة 2011 حجينا الحمدلله مع حملة طيبة من الشارقة
ماشاء الله الحملة زينة ما عليها كلام و ماقصروا فشي
السعر كان تقريب 19500

----------

